# Raw bulk buyers...Help needed...



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok so I have been feeding my guys raw for approx 1 year now. I finally found a local person to buy fresh frozen bulk from. My question is how do you separate the large 40+lbs cases of food and make smaller meals for your dogs?
Generally I start to thaw out a 40lb box of whatever it is so until its easy enough to break into the amounts I need and then bag them in individual bags and refreeze. With the chicken or duck backs I'll grind them with veggies and organ meat in some and then freeze.

What I have noticed is that the chicken that I have ground up and frozen has been giving the dogs terrible runs, gas, and burps where as the necks, hearts, feet etc they dogs have regular poop and dont fart/burp.

Just curious if the chicken might be going bad from grinding and then refreezing even though they are still super cold during the grinding?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I bag a days worth up in a sandwich bag and put those in a gallon freezer bag. I feed poultry necks so those (a days worth) get wrapped up in wax paper and put in a gallon freezer bag.

You might be giving them to much organ meat or not enough bone when you grind.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I would toss it out if I was absolutely sure. How long was it frozen?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

while it may be a good deal, I never buy any bulk raw frozen, just have no idea how long it's been frozen.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I buy almost everything I feed in bulk. The chicken backs are usually fresh so those I repackage that day. Anything else I thaw, repackage and refreeze. I don't grind and I don't feed veggies.

It could be the grinding and refreezing. Could be too much fat on those chicken backs. Could be they were going bad (though that has never bothered my dogs, just me), but I think you would notice a smell. Could be too much organ meat and filler (i.e. veggies) in the mixture. 

Usually old frozen meat won't bother a dog.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Just so you know, dogs and other wild animals can eat carrion... which is dead, rotting animals. I don't think the chicken would go that bad that quickly, anyway.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Yes, they eat carrion. Liesl will sometimes bury her meaty bones and dig them up a few days later to eat them. They look like little pieces of zombies then. She chows them down and doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Gilly1331 said:


> With the chicken or duck backs I'll grind them *with veggies* and organ meat in some and then freeze.
> 
> What I have noticed is that the chicken that I have ground up and frozen has been giving the dogs terrible runs, gas, and burps where as the necks, hearts, feet etc they dogs have regular poop and dont fart/burp.


I would try grinding a batch WITHOUT the veggies and see how the dogs do on that.

Dogs do not need veggies to have a balanced diet.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

My bulk is packaged fresh then frozen and then a printed label closes the box that has the date the animals were slaughtered/frozen/packaged. So I know everything I get is super fresh usually within 1-2 weeks by the time it travels to me. I then place it in my chest freezer and only thaw 1 40 box at a time. My guys have been eating veggies with their meals for a year now. I will try not adding in any organs and veggies next batch.The only reason I grind the chicken backs is to be able to store more as I package them in 2lb blocks vs the huge 40lb box. I am ordering pre-ground logs this time around as being 3 months pregnant I don't have the energy to stand and grind 100's of pounds of meat this time around.

As far as adding the veggies its usually 1-2 small 8oz packages of peas, spinach, or greenbeans per 40lbs so it barely makes a difference. The logs I am ordering this time are beef/chicken/fish mixes or duck/beef mixes I order 1/4 with organ meat added in. Ill see how this goes. Its a bit more expensive then the 40lb boxes that I separate myself and if it doesnt help them at all next batch ill just grind straight chicken to see how that goes.


----------

